# market stick



## cobalt

Came across this on a face book site by a guy called Andrew Telford nice work


----------



## cobalt

Another market stick

By George Malbon a pretty good stick maker

its made from spalted beech Also a few show stick by Paul Daunt another regular on the stickmaking site


----------



## CV3

Thanks for sharing those sites. They are nicely done sticks! I have cut out my first market stick handle from some walnut, But I have not gotten any more done yet. Hope to work on it this coming week.


----------



## firie000

Sigh...such skill...


----------



## Rodney

I would like to make one eventually. First I'm going to make some easier handles and get a little experience though.

The carvings on the end of the hooks. At first I thought "pineapple" then I realized that they are actually thistles.

Change the shape just a little and you could have a snowman with a tophat. 

All beautiful sticks but I think my favorite is the horn handled one with the blue ribbon.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

My intention is to make a few horn market sticks but Jacobs sheep horns can be difficult to get. There usually larger than the average horn. They take quite some time to make and do need some special equipment to do them. costing around £200 to get set up for them. But a horn market stick does command a high price

I have a couple of soay sheep horns that are seasoned and ready to use but not sure if I can bulk then out enough yet, or if there long enough am seeking advice from our local stickmaking society .

a couple of pictures in there raw shape with the inner core knocked out. Which will be used as a infill when complete. A friend gave me them who breeds them for there meat when they had been slaughtered

I will post some pictures of Jacobs horn when I copy some


----------



## Rodney

You guys do some amazing things with horn. Until I started studying stickmaking I had no idea it could be bent and shaped like that.

I made a pair of powder horns from cow horns but I didn't shape them. I cut the wooden caps to fit instead.

A horn handle is another thing I really want to try someday.

Rodney


----------



## firie000

I have a couple of ram's horns. Can anyone recommend a good site with instructions for treating them?

Also have 4 black buck horns - there is actually a youtube presentation on how to restore them - unbelievable.

One day they will become toppers...one day...


----------



## cobalt

I will ask some friends for you from the stickmaking club


----------



## CV3

There is a great book that covers a lot of information on working with horn. " Stickmaking, A complete course" By Andrew Jones & Clive George.


----------



## cobalt

Cv3 right about the book, its very good


----------



## cobalt

A couple of well made market sticks made for fun only 9 inches tall

one made from rams horn on a hazel shank with a water buffalo horn collar. the other spalted beech on a hazel shank again with a water buffalo horn collar

Made by a stickmaker in the UK nice piece of work and a bit of fun


----------



## CV3

Those are nice. I have to do some of those soon.


----------



## cobalt

another picture of a one piece crook in the making

one is a standard size the other a minature about 9 inches made by Nick Richards

Nice work both made from single piece of hazel .

Minature sticks seem to be popular at the moment could be just a Christmas thing but there nicely done .the most popular seem to be miniature rams horns and water buffalo horn crooks crooks


----------



## MJC4

Very nicely done. The pics answer my question on how the crook is made out of a single piece


----------



## cobalt

another one piece hikingpole in the form of a whippet by Brian Forty

clever work and very nicely painted carved from hazel


----------



## Rodney

cobalt said:


> another picture of a one piece crook in the making
> 
> one is a standard size the other a minature about 9 inches made by Nick Richards
> 
> Nice work both made from single piece of hazel .
> 
> Minature sticks seem to be popular at the moment could be just a Christmas thing but there nicely done .the most popular seem to be miniature rams horns and water buffalo horn crooks crooks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> single piece crook in the making.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> single piece hazel crook.jpg


That's some nice work. I like his pencil too. I think it's the first non-manufactured pencil I've ever seen.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

looking for a new challenge so have orded some american walnut like the colour of it, hoping to laminate between two layers of holly or scyamore if i can lay my hands on some seasoned stuff.

It shouldmake a good looking markets stick with the walnut in the center of it should highlight the crook well  . The walnut i got is real wood veener about 6mm thick and as i will want to come to a inch thickness i need two pieces of wood about 15 mm each to work to a 1 inch thickness

The grain of the wood will have to run in different directions to strengthen the crook when I laminate it

looking forward to staring this before Christmas if I get time


----------



## CV3

cobalt said:


> looking for a new challenge so have orded some american walnut like the colour of it, hoping to laminate between two layers of holly or scyamore if i can lay my hands on some seasoned stuff.
> 
> It shouldmake a good looking markets stick with the walnut in the center of it should highlight the crook well . The walnut i got is real wood veener about 6mm thick and as i will want to come to a inch thickness i need two pieces of wood about 15 mm each to work to a 1 inch thickness
> 
> The grain of the wood will have to run in different directions to strengthen the crook when I laminate it
> 
> looking forward to staring this before Christmas if I get time


Look forward to seeing it. I like walnut, it is nice to work with takes a great finish. It is easy to carve bur is one of my favored woods to carve, It takes great detail.


----------



## cobalt

a few miniature sticks about 9 inches tall have posted one of them here before I think .but there fun. made by Nick Richards on the Facebook site

Just think they would make great pencil toppers


----------



## cobalt

A trip to the stick makers meeting today last one of the year.

A guy had bought a couple of market sticks made from rams horn with hazel shanks. The hazel came from Scotland its such a great pattern on the bark its nothing like I harvest do wish I could get hold of some the rams horn crook was superb very good standard and he had made and fitted rams horn ferules on them. the transition was so good it was impossible to fell where the joint was .

1 Of guys also bought a few fresh cut blackthorn shanks but missed out on getting any as I was a tad late getting there,

a few pics of the rams horn ferule and crooks with the black thorn hope fully you can see the bark pattern on the hazel shank


----------



## firie000

They are fantastic work.


----------

